# Favorite scriptures? Here's one of mine.



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Mark 8:36*
_For what will it profit a man if he gains the whole world, and loses his own soul?_


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Favorite scripture*

For God gives to a man that is good in his sight wisdom, and knowledge, and joy: but to the sinner he gives the work of gathering and heaping up, only that he may give to him that is good before God. This also is vanity and grasping of the wind.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing _is_ better for a man _than_ that he should eat and drink, and _that_ his soul should enjoy good in his labor. This also, I saw, was from the hand of God.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Matthew's favorite isn't in Matthew sad_smiles it is in Philippians

Two of them actually;

*Work out our own salvation with fear and trembling* 2:12

*Do all things without complaining and disputin*g 2:14. FAIL!!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Ecclesiastes 12
11 The sayings of those who are wise move people to take action. Their collected sayings really nail things down. They are given to us by one Shepherd. 12 My son, be careful not to pay attention to anything that is added to them.
Books will never stop being written. Too much studying makes people tired.
13 Everything has now been heard.
And here’s the final thing I want to say.
Have respect for God and obey his commandments.
That’s what everyone should do.
14 God will judge everything people do.
That includes everything they try to hide.
He’ll judge everything, whether it’s good or evil.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Whodathunkit said:


> *Do all things without complaining and disputin*g 2:14. FAIL!!


LOL. I'm right there with you on that.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*1 Thessalonians 2:4*

*But as we have been approved by God to be entrusted with the gospel, even so we speak, not as pleasing men, but God who tests our hearts.*


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ephesians 2:8

For by Grace you have been saved through Faith, and that not of yourselves, it is a Gift of God: not of works lest any man should boast.

Here we see a clear distinction between *God's grace* and *man's works*. All of this *grace* was given to us in Jesus Christ. We could not earn it; we did not merit it. This is the *grace of God*!


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Some of my faves, 
As the deer pants for streams of water, so my soul pants for you, my God. My soul thirsts for God, for the living God. When can I go and meet with God? (Psalm 42:1, 2 NIV)

And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. (Romans 8:28 NIV)

For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. (Romans 8:38, 39 NIV)


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

But by the grace of God I am what I am, and his grace to me was not without effect. No, I worked harder than all of them—yet not I, but the grace of God that was with me. 1 Corinthians 15:10 

Grace!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*1 Corinthians 13*

Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I have become sounding brass or a clanging cymbal. 2 And though I have _the gift of_ prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. 3 And though I bestow all my goods to feed _the poor,_ and though I give my body to be burned,[a] but have not love, it profits me nothing.
4 Love suffers long _and_ is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; 5 does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; 6 does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; 7 bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.
8 Love never fails. But whether _there are_ prophecies, they will fail; whether _there are_ tongues, they will cease; whether _there is_ knowledge, it will vanish away. 9 For we know in part and we prophesy in part. 10 But when that which is perfect has come, then that which is in part will be done away.
11 When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child; but when I became a man, I put away childish things. 12 For now we see in a mirror, dimly, but then face to face. Now I know in part, but then I shall know just as I also am known.
13 And now abide faith, hope, love, these three; but the greatest of these _is_ love.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^^^^^ 1st Corinthians 13 ^^^^^^^ Paul does an awesome job of explaining how we should let our light shine. It is this action that Points others to JESUS. See also 1st John 4. Of that chapter the one that I hold on to is 19. We love because he first loved us. The word here is Agape.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen Fish Specialist. Just finished reading 1st John 4 and you are correct - it deals with love and how we should love one another. Verse 19 is one of my favorites too. This chapter covers a lot and is a great reminder that if we are truly Christians, we will love our brother.


----------

